# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Sistematizacion de experiencias de desarrollo

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Brindamos servicios de consultoría y Asesoramiento en: "Sistematización de Experiencias de Proyectos de Desarrollo. Actualmente la SISTEMATIZACION DE EXPERIENCIAS constituye una herramienta en la planificación de las instituciones  formuladoras y ejecutoras de proyectos. Informes al correo adriansoto75@hotmail.com.Temas similares: Experiencias coadyuvantes quimicos y fisicos !!! Transmisión ¡EN VIVO!:Experiencias Exitosas en los Negocios Ganaderos Altoandinos" Experiencias en producción de composta EM, biofermentos y tratamiento de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces. La politica de estado para el desarrollo de la agricultura Definición y Posibilidades de Desarrollo

----------


## Elber Montenegro Torres

Amigo, quisiera saber si haces proyecto de Inversión para adquirí un crédito del Banco para hacer un recreo, ya que nosotros contamos con una área de 1000m2 de terreno en la ciudad de Bagua Grande, lo que nos falta es el dinero para realizar la construcción de un recreo  Saludos cordiales,  Agromonza16@hotmail.com

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

me olvidaba...usualmente te solicitan la informacion a nivel de puntos especificos. Por eso es importante tener bien claro el tema de ingresos y egresos. 
Saludos 
Ing. A. Soto 
Consultor de Proyectos

----------

